# Paralegal Jobs in Dubai



## HAKB (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

I am starting a law degree in September this year and long story short; I need to work alongside the degree in a wholly legal role rather than performing administrative duties. I hope to be offered a position as a paralegal or legal assistant. Would anyone have any good recruitment agents to recommend please?

Thank you for your help!
Hollie


----------

